# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Valentine's Day Reading Nominations

## Scheherazade

* Please nominate the book you would like to read during the Valentine's Day week here 

by 

February 3rd! 

The aim of the Book Club is to read and discuss new books together with other members.

Please try to avoid from voting for the books you have already read and/or do not intend to (re)read with us.

Thank you! 


Book Club Regulations*

----------


## Pensive

Maybe _Tess of the d'Urbervilles?_

----------


## Scheherazade

> Maybe _Tess of the d'Urbervilles?_




 :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

> 


Yes, it might not be a good idea for Valentine's Day considering that it's a tragedy. Too heavy of a reading. But I stick to this because I haven't got any other idea about what to nominate. And I think that I will like to read it... I have never tried any unabridged version by Hardy.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Yes, it might not be a good idea for Valentine's Day considering that it's a tragedy. Too heavy of a reading. But I stick to this because I haven't got any other idea about what to nominate. And I think that I will like to read it... I have never tried any unabridged version by Hardy.


You are free to nominate any book you like, Pensive. My comment was on Hardy rather than you. I find him and his books mostly dull and sleep inducing. It is my personal opinion and does not mean that you need to change your nomination.


I would like to nominate *Katherine* by Anna Seton; it is very different from what I usually read and sounds intriguiging with the historical context.

It is a little long but since Capote books are short, we can hopefully squeeze this one in next month.

----------


## Pensive

> You are free to nominate any book you like, Pensive. My comment was on Hardy rather than you. I find him and his books mostly dull and sleep inducing. It is my personal opinion and does not mean that you need to change your nomination.


Yes, I know. I was just thinking out aloud. 

I haven't tried any work of Hardy except _The Mayor of Casterbridge_ which I tried as abridged actually. So didn't find it boring. Now, my comment is on Hardy (or the person who shortened the actual book).  :Biggrin:

----------


## fallingup

Persuasion, by Jane Austen
it's a great story.. long and detailed but wonderful ending nonetheless.

----------


## Madhuri

Its a Valentine's day reading nomination, and the smilie looks so white and sad and worried  :Tongue:

----------


## Amra

I nominate "The girl with a pearl earring" by Tracy Chevalier, if it hasn't been read yet.

----------


## Nightshade

I think you might havve to count me out this month,  :Frown:  and maddie thats because its worried someone will suggest Anna Karenia.

----------


## crazybrat

Fringerprint by Melinda metz
this is a very interesting book with 6 series currently 
It's a story about a girl,Rae ,who has the ability to read people's thoughts by touching fingerprints.However it's not a really good thing to have this ability because she has been in danger because of her power . Also someone she cares about is in touble because of she too. 
Now i am reading the second series and going to the third series sonn .
Hope you guys will pick this book.

----------


## papayahed

A room with a view - EM Forrester

It seems fun.

----------


## Silvia

Love lasts three years by Frédéric Beigbeder.
I haven't read it yet but I would like to.

----------


## Nightshade

> A room with a view - EM Forrester
> 
> It seems fun.


 :Eek2:  ok read that and stress or no stress deadlines or no Im joining in....thats a book for arguing over.

----------

